# F450 front axle, weak?



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

A few weeks ago I started full time with the public works department for the town that I live in. I was given the truck that I will be driving, its a 1999 F450 4X4 7.3L/auto, 80,000 miles, 9' Hiniker plow, 10' dump with slide in sander.

Last week when I was walking out to the truck I noticed that the top of the passenger side front wheel was leaning inward. I told the streets superintendent about it, he just said ok and then went on about how much of a POS that truck has been and how the have to get the frontend rebuilt every 2 years. 

Is the front end under the 99 F450 that big of a POS or is the shop that does all the work for the village putting in bad parts?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

anyone putting greaseable ball joints, if so, does anyone grease them?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

PHS79;1815539 said:


> A few weeks ago I started full time with the public works department for the town that I live in. I was given the truck that I will be driving, its a 1999 F450 4X4 7.3L/auto, 80,000 miles, 9' Hiniker plow, 10' dump with slide in sander.
> 
> Last week when I was walking out to the truck I noticed that the top of the passenger side front wheel was leaning inward. I told the streets superintendent about it, he just said ok and then went on about how much of a POS that truck has been and how the have to get the frontend rebuilt every 2 years.
> 
> Is the front end under the 99 F450 that big of a POS or is the shop that does all the work for the village putting in bad parts?


Every 2 years really isn't that bad for a truck with 7.3 and a 9' foot plow, not to mention the added weight of the salter. Now think about how many miles that truck has plowed each season.

I finally did ball joints on mu f350 at 196k but I don't put near the miles on plowing that a township truck would have.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Has it ever had a proper alignment done? They could have bad or worn steering knuckles.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

that is about rite for cheap ball joints that never get greased.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

If this is leaning. And it's a 99. Id bet it has a cracked or worn leaf

Ball joints aren't going to make it lean


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1815592 said:


> If this is leaning. And it's a 99. Id bet it has a cracked or worn leaf
> 
> Ball joints aren't going to make it lean


Really. Bad ball joints won't cause play and lack of a tight fit


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;1815597 said:


> Really. Bad ball joints won't cause play and lack of a tight fit


Not enough to make it the whole truck lean to the side


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1815599 said:


> Not enough to make it the whole truck lean to the side


He never said that, he clearly says the top of tire.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1815607 said:


> He never said that, he clearly says the top of tire.


"Cleary" is subjective on a tiny iphone screen after a few beers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Haha.... I hear that!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Clearly read the center on the print then. Or. Read throught the empty glass,,,it magnifys everything and slows down the lines from moving. Bahabaha


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

That actually works...lol 

This is good beer though Stella cidre.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd go bankrupt if I was rebuilding front ends every 2 years. 

My '99 is a 550 and 2WD, so I can't help much. 

However, I have an '00 F350 through '05 F550 with several in between and they all have plows that are heavier than a 9' and I don't have that problem. So no, they are not weak, although they do have some issues. But not every 2 years issues.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1815654 said:


> I'd go bankrupt if I was rebuilding front ends every 2 years.
> 
> My '99 is a 550 and 2WD, so I can't help much.
> 
> However, I have an '00 F350 through '05 F550 with several in between and they all have plows that are heavier than a 9' and I don't have that problem. So no, they are not weak, although they do have some issues. But not every 2 years issues.


I think the Owner is the main issue................One Question??...Do all of your trucks have gun racks in the back window.....:waving:

I have an 08 F250 that i finally had to do some front end work to.....Running around with 1000# plows on the front I think 6 years is pretty good that there has been no issues to this point


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm lucky if mine last to 45k.......I wouldn't know how to act if they got more


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1815739 said:


> I'm lucky if mine last to 45k.......I would know how to act if they got more


The 08 has 71000 miles on it......I cant complain....Its been rode hard and put away wet.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine go bye bye at 40k. On my on 11th or 12th SD since 99. Current one bought around mothers day.....got 8500, 9k tomorrow.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I change the dodge out every other year.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replys guys!

I was planning on pulling the truck into the shop and taking a look at it this afternoon, but that never ended up happening. Me and the streets superintendent were on our way to lunch when all of a sudden his 2013 GMC 3500 Duramax, with 4900 miles on it, just out of the blue dies. We coast to the side of the road and the truck won't even crank over, so the dealership sent a rollback and a mechanic, the mech said he has never seen this happen before. So now the GMC is at the dealership getting fixed and the "super" is driving my truck, the trusty old 7.3L. But the bad thing is that now I don't have a work truck for a while...


----------

